

JQuery SocialSharePrivacy: Protect your visitors from share button tracking - tbh
http://www.heise.de/extras/socialshareprivacy/

======
tbh
German text. Sorry, couldn't fit that into the title. See an example of this
working in the footer here: <http://www.gpgtools.org/gpgmail/index.html>

